# Trying naturally after FET success



## Jess75

I was incredibly lucky to have a gorgeous baby boy in March thanks to Fet. We have decided this month to start trying naturally for a 2nd baby. We tried for 3 years before having Max through FET - (i had 2 ivf;s prior to that with icsi). I am just wondering if anyone else has had success with a natural pregnancy with a sperm count of 2 mil I know its unlikely but miracles happen eh. xxxx


----------



## pollttc

INteresting question of course Jess - but I guess a bit like the 'How long's a piece of string?' question - it depends.
Me and DH - unexplained - never made it alone - first IVF lovely Daisy born. Been ttc naturally for about 14mths - nowt!

Others we know of on here - terrible real issues - multiple goes on ICSI and what have yous - get their babies and then hey ho, miracle natural pgy!

I do hope the natural miracle works for you. (Oh and for me too!)

Poll


----------



## Jess75

I hope for both of us too - your little girl is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## pollttc

Aaaah - fan Q! Your little guy's a cutie too!

Poll


----------



## Jess75

First month and first of what will no doubt be many bfn's!!


----------



## petdowe

Jess hun i wish you  and i really hope that your dream will come true for you both again,
Thinking of you i shall defo have my fingers crossed keep us posted take care nicky


----------



## trixxie

Hi Girls

Hope you dont mind me jumping in but i too am in the same boat hoping for a natural miracle. Must say i do feel alittle cheeky asking after being so lucky and having my lovely daughter almost a year ago. But afraid i feel my biological clock ticking and it is now or never so must get on with it and hope and pray. Hey you always hear of it happening in magazines why not for all of us. I may try another IVF next year if i can drum up some funds but afraid i will not be able to go back to my original clinic as the costs are far to high and i just dont have it so may have to comprimise and go somewhere a little cheaper (with much lower success rates). hey but who know we may get a freebie. Goodluck to you all. Anyone with any inspiring stories?

Tricia


----------



## Jess75

Awww thanks for your nice comments. Trixxie I feel the same and worry people are thinking i should settle for what i have. I would but he is just so adorable that i want another one!!!! DH does not want to have more treatment so it has to be a natural miracle for us - i just pray it happens. As you say it happens for others so why not us? Perhaps it will be you or I telling our inspiring stories soon. Jessica is so cute why wouldnt you want another!!! 

Petdowe - thank you!!!! Good luck with your weightloss too i just noticed your ticker

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Day 2 - come on ovulation hurry up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trixxie

Sending you some major Ovulation vibes Jess  hope it arrives asap. I O'd last weekend now so on the 2 ww (oh boy remember these all too well). 

Take Care

Triixxie

Max look so cute love the festive pic. Do you think IVF babies are the best or are we just very biasised after our wait?


----------



## Jess75

No hun we are not biased!!! Look at them they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## KW33

Jess Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for this cycle!!!    

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yoda

Just wanted to wish you luck.  I know a girl who needed IVF for first kids and has conceived naturally was a shock  to her it does happen 

Max is adorable 

Love YodaXX


----------



## Jess75

Thanks Yoda & KW  XXXXXXXXXX

Yoda - Lewis is gorgeous!!! Last time i seen a piccie he was just a teeny baby!!


----------



## trixxie

Hey Girls

I may just be lucky (May).ls

I ahve a little bit of news (very nervous at this point). Well I have had a couple of BFP in my time but unfort they have always turned BFN either before af due (testing early) or on the day af is due (i.e Chemical pregnancy/? failed implantation?). So pretty convinced previous clinic diagmosed me right saying i had immune problem (tested postive for raised nk cells 2006 ?19%?). Well I have a very faint BFP at moment i am now 3-4 days late and terrified. I started 1mg of Dex and 20mg of Clexane yesterday plus lovely bottom bombs (400mg twice daily). As this is what i took last time (i had they left over from last year). Went to GP today and he gave me blood forms for BHCG today and again in 48 hours to check doubling. God I pray this may work! I cannot afford to go back to ARGC (clinic) for IVIG this time (still paying off last time) so hope i can get away without it. When i get BHCG results back i may ring ARGC (clinic)for advice. My Gp said if he gets a MR T (consultant) letter he would prescribe the drugs required, so when i get results i will be on to them. I will not get results back for a bit (not like lovely ARGC prompt clinic- suppose it is free though, well taxes  ) I ring for today blood results on thurs and i suppose thurs on ?Monday- oh gosh this is going to be a long wait. Please all keep fingars crossed for me, really hope this is a keeper. I wish you all luck wherever you are in your treatment. Thanks for all your advice. Will update you when i get info.

Trixxie


----------



## suzy

Hi Jess,

I've just found out that a friend of mine who has two children from ICSI, has just fallen pg naturally and found out its twins. This was after being told she would never fall pg naturally

I was dumbfounded


----------



## Jess75

Trixxie that is amazing!!!! Congratulations!!!! Keep us posted ok!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx

Suzy - thanks for that its amazing success stories like that that keep me hopefull xxxxx


----------



## trixxie

No sorry if i got your hopes up Jess i am almost sure it is a no go for me this time. hpt line even fainter than yest and after 10mins so have 99% given up on pg this month. Will test again am and then get gp blood result and think that will confirm the end of this very short lived pregnancy. I shall starting trying and hoping again in January need a month to get over this, despite trying to stay calm i an afraid i did get ahead of myself and beliving i might just get my dream but not to be, for now.... I shall keep you all posted on my future success (postive or what?). At least now i will get that referral to m/c by gp hopefully they maybe able to put something different into the mix and getting another lovely baby. End of the day i do feel very fortunate to have my Jessica and hope you all get your babies very soon. Come on let the BFP roll in (for keeps).

Trixxie


----------



## Jess75

Well still no news here. Am starting to get the jealousy pangs again when i see pregnant tums or newborn baby clothes. I am fertile now according to my chart so fingers crossed for this month!!!


----------



## KW33

*Jess* My old boss told me today that she is pregnant and have to admit to feeling those old pangs!!! Sending you lots of    for this month... I'm ovulating now so maybe we'll both suceed?! 

Hugs

Karin

xx


----------



## trixxie

Hi Girls

I am very much the same as yourselves, pang pang pang! Awaiting af (even did a hpt today, oh how quickly you get back there in the obssessing!). I wish you all luck, lets be an inspiration to others like us. I hate the 2 ww more than ever.

Trixxie


----------



## Jess75

Thanks ladies - looks like we are in this together eh!!! I had my mates 30th birthday lunch yesterday and 2 of my friends announced they are pg. I was sooo jealous!! I hate myself for it. We were all pregnant together last year and now they are onto their 2nd - one of them got pg the first month and the other was a drunken bonk on new years day and she is breastfeeding!!!! Why cant it be us! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Oh Jess... not easy news to take.     It all seems so unfair... sending lots of   your way for this month.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Jess75

Why do we do it to ourselves? Still 5 days away from af being due but could not resist doing a test - bfn!! Not even a hint of a line. Really had my hopes up this month - the reality of going back to work in looming and i always hoped i would go back pregnant. Well there is always next month xx


----------



## KW33

* Jess*  first the 2ww is rubbish then we have to deal with BFN and start the whole thing over again  Sounds as though our cycles are running together almost at the moment... I'm due to test on Wednesday if AF doesn't arrive first!!! But you may ave tested too early... it's not over yet. 

xxx


----------



## trixxie

Good luck girls would love to hear a success story on here real soon. I am waiting for the big O, just spent £19.99 on bloody ovulation tests in boots. As if i have not spent enough on this baby lark already, needs must. Goodluck x


----------



## Jess75

Its over now - blimmin af arrived tonight. I am so gutted we were at it like rabbits this month i really hoped this would be it. I can tell im going to drive myself nuts - i seem to forget we have the small problem of a very low sperm count.

KW & Trixxie - hope its better news for you lovely ladies this month xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Jess   I'm same as you   witch arrived this afternoon. Forgotten how rubbish this all is and I like you this could be it as we really "went for it" this month.  

xxx


----------



## trixxie

Sorry to hear your bad news girls, it is crap! Isnt it. Oh well i am still waiting for the big O using clearblue ovulation tests thats how bad i am. Speak soon , go and have some chocolate that should help for at least 5 mins. Take Care.

Trixxie


----------



## Jess75

Ohhhh im down today - my best mates sister had their second daughter today and called her Jessica - stupid i know but its the name i have always wanted to call a little girl hence my username. Just made me wonde if we will ever get to have our little jessica. stupid eh!! How are you guys doing


----------



## Jess75

Another month another bfn however dh has now agreed we need to go see the doc again to see where we go from here so we have an app next friday!!!! xx


----------



## KW33

Jess on the BFN but you are taking steps now so will hopefully have your dream.  

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Jess I'm so sorry


----------



## Jess75

Had our app with the doctor today. Arranged a semen analysis for dh and bloods to check ovulation for me. If the news is still bad then we will be referred back to the fertility clinic. Feels good to have the ball rolling again. XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Yogi

Hi girls

Sorry to jump in here but I'm hoping to give you some hope so I hope this isn't insensitive. Its early days for me yet but I wanted to give you hope if i can.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133255.0

Love Mel xx


----------



## Jess75

Aww Yogi congratulations what wonderful news. I remember your bfp with Kasey!!! You certainy give me hope thanks for sharing xxxx


----------



## Jess75

Well dh done his sample this morning and handed it in to the hospital so hopefully we will get the results soon to find out whats happening. Can you believe he made max and i leave the house whilst he produced!!! Men!!!


----------



## KW33

Oh Jess  ... that made me smile.  Glad you are moving forward.  

xxx


----------



## Jess75

Ohh and you too just noticed you are back on met & clomid. Fingers crossed we will be back together on that 1st tri board very soon.

Loving the pic of Emma xxxxx


----------



## KW33

Jess... can't believe our babies are 1!!!(nearly in Emma's case!)

xxx


----------



## Jess75

I know!!!! 1 and just gorgeous the two of them!! I think they should hook up!

Well fabby news for us. No not a bfp (i wish). Next best thing though dh got his results back and we have been told his sperm is satisfactory!! aghhhh!! He had a varicocele op when i was pregnant with max and it appears to have helped. Still have to go in and get the break down but for now the news is good so i am hopeful for a natural or iui pregnancy!! aghhhhh


----------



## KW33

*Jess* That is truly fabulous news    I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also Emma is looking for a handsome young man...  M is scrummy - can we book him now!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Jess75

OOOHHHH We have our appointment with the doc on friday to discuss the sperm results and see what they suggest. Bit nervous now!!


----------



## KW33

*Jess* Good luck with your appointment!!  

xxx


----------



## Jess75

Just realised I have not updated this. Well we had our app and the doctor has said that the sperm is much better and they cant see any reason why we could not achieve a pregnancy with those results. It may just take a bit longer than they "average" couple. Her words not mine!! Anyway as we have never achieved a natural pregnancy they are referring us back to the hospital to discuss the way forward. We are thinking of trying IUI but will wait and see what they suggest. Another few days till af is due so we will see what happens this month.

xxx


----------



## Jess75

bfn number 9! Was hoping today would be our lucky day, 2 years today since we got our fet bfp, af due today not here yet but bfn test!! So fed up with it all again.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon xx


----------



## KW33

awww Hun I'm so sorry to read that.       

xxx


----------



## Jess75

Well our app has finally come through for 1st september. It is gynae this time so a little different to last time round as it was not really me they checked out last time, they seemed happy enought that i was ovulating and my tubes were clear so am worried now they find it has been me all along. We go on holiday the day after so we have that to look forward to! xxx


----------



## Jess75

aghhhh - am sat here happily browsing away, dh on the phone and i can hear him quietly congratulating whoever has just phoned to say he is going to be a dad. Not even got a clue who is on the phone but i am sooo jealous. I can tell he will be dreading coming off the phone to tell me!!

On a brighter note less than a week till our app!


----------



## KW33

Jess.... it can eat you up inside can't it?  Not long til appointment though.    Do you have lots of things to ask?

xxx


----------



## Jess75

Strangely no. Im a little thrown this time with it being me they are checking out. Getting excited though we will get there!!

It was his friend in america on the phone. They had been trying for a while and she had went to the doc to go on clomid - they done a pg test before giving her it and hey ho it was positive. Nice story and shows it can happen eh xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jess75

Well it went pretty much as we thought. Sperm sample was better but they have asked for one more to ensure its consistantly better. Checked my womb and confirmed from the previous blood tests that I am ovulating so for now we are classed as unexplained/mild male factor infertility. Better that first time round but still no baby bump. As I have never concieved naturally there is not much they can do. Clomid is no good and we are doing everything we can already to maximise our chances.

We either continue trying naturally or go straight to ivf. Apparently they dont recommend iui anymore as the success rates are too low DH shocked me by saying he would have ivf again so atleast I know its there as an option. I think what we are going to do is await the results from the next sa test and then give it another 6 months - if nothing we will do a final ivf. 

So there we are. Thanks to everyone following this! I feel so mean whinging on when i have a gorgeous little boy already. Thank god for this section of the site.

Now im off to finish packing my cases, open a bottle of wine and forget all about ttc for the next week. Typically af is due in 2 days so no holiday nookie!!

See you all in a week

xx


----------



## Jess75

Thougt i would just check in with an update. Wish i was on the bfp section  by now but 12 months down and still no double line. We hve decided to give it till april/may and if nothing then do a final icsi. Am just waiting on the app coming through for the acu to discuss the treatment so here we go again!!!


----------



## JED

Hi Ladies, I was wondering whether I could join you.  DS is 10 months old and conceived after 5 years, 1 IUI, 5 IVF attempts and 1 FET.  Although we will forever be grateful for our little miracle DH and I would dearly love a little brother or sister for him and are going to try TTC naturally from this month onwards (only just got AF back after breastfeeding).  I'm a bit nervous as I really don't know what our chances are after how much we had to go through to have DS but we can't afford any more tx so its naturally or not at all.  We do have 2 frozen embies at the clinic - but again, can't afford to use them at the moment.

I used to post on the 'IVF after IUI' thread but dont feel like I can go back there now that we have DS as it wouldn't be fair on the other ladies still TTC no. 1.

Lots of   to us all!

Jx


----------



## pollttc

J
Just wanted to send you a hug!
We're in a similar position - five years to get our D (though were lucky first IVF) We have five frosties (only a year left on their freezing) but just can't afford to use them - feel gutted all the time, meanwhile DH and I continue to get older!

AH well - the ttc naturally just didn't happen for us so now we're calling it a day and have sold most of the big baby items - not easy but hey, more room in the house!

Take care and best of luck with the natural ttc - enjoy it anyway!

Poll


----------



## Jess75

at last our clinic app came through, its on the 27th january so not too long away until we get the ball rolling. Only prob is dh may be made redundant in january so if that happens all our plans will have to go on hold so fingers crossed that does not happen. All going to plan we will start ivf in april/may - cant believe we are here again  - how is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## KW33

Hi hun,

I'm thrilled that your appointment has come through and you will hopefully   start tx in the Spring.  As always I wish you lots of love and luck.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Jess75

BFN 15!!! But app is a week on tuesday so am looking forward to getting the ball rolling and getting started xxx


----------



## KW33

*Hun* Sorry about the bfn.    Hope it all goes well at your appointment, as you say it's getting everything going again.    come and tell us how it goes.

xxx


----------



## Jess75

Hello!!!

Well we had our app in January and dh's 3rd sa results were there and were low again so it is back to icsi for us. Am scheduled to start may/june - cant wait xxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi *Jess* So glad to see that you have some answers and now TX booked - how exciting (and scary?) for you all. Wishing you all the luck in the world... looking forward to seeing your BFP annoucenment soon.    

Karin

xxx


----------



## mum2son

Hi,

We are TTC#2 naturally after having DS1 by FET.  I had 6 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 FET before conceiving and I have unexplained infertility.
I'm also 37 so really feel like my chances of conceiving naturally are next to nothing, but am on month #4 so fngers crossed.  We will prob go back to IVF after a few more months of trying.  

As I live in Australia IVF is so much cheaper, about 1000 pounds a cycle.


----------



## Jess75

Wow think i want to move to oz! Good luck with ttc bubs no 2! xx


----------



## Praline

To share my experiences... We didn't bother trying naturally at all. It took 4 years for us to have our first child (a beautiful gorgoeous girl now 19 mths), 3 IUI, 1 IVF, 2 FET and I didn't want to risk going through the anticipation and heartache again.  So straight to FET!


----------



## Jess75

Well i started this thread as trying naturally after fet success - that was in october 07 and unfortunately trying naturally never worked for us so onward with ivf - i start in 2 weeks and keep my fingers crossed we will be lucky again.

Good luck to everyone out there who is trying naturally xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Hi,

I had FET in March 07, had Katie Nov 07, 17 months later I got a miracle all natural BFP, how? why? Im not sure after so many years of trying and after 17 months after Katie.  I actually asked my Dr and he said "Its the birds and the Bee's time"   I lost all my baby weight and a bit more to get to a healthy BMI (was 29 before pregnncy) I developed Gall Stones so I cut out ALL fatty foods, Im not sure if this did something as we where unexplained but to get a BFP was amazing.  Its didnt last long, miscarried at 5wks but its given us hope.

Good luck in whichever way you get pregnant    

Clare xxx


----------



## Jess75

Hello!!

Well I am off and running - had my downreg injection today got my 1st scan in 10 days - fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ckhayes

Jess75


----------



## satsuma1

This is exactly the thread for me!

We had success with an FET and had a wee boy last year who is now 15 months.  We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility, so are hoping that we might strike lucky naturally this time.  People keep on telling me stories of how it's happened for people they know, so guess it's possible!

There's a 6 month waiting list for self funded cycles at our clinic, so the soonest we can go for IVF again is in Nov (we have our names down).  The only sticking point is that I'm still bf DS and would love not to have to wean him before he's ready.  I'm 38 though, we don't really have time on our side.

Are there any stats on people conceiving naturally after successful FET's?

Very nervous about getting back onto the bandwagon again, but it's kind of now or never...


----------

